# Cheapest place to buy spider weights?



## way2slickrick (Oct 13, 2009)

Anyone know where they sell spider weights the cheapest at? Not the ones they sell at academy with the wires coming out of the tope of the weight but the ones with the wires that come out the bottom. Spider weights are pretty pricey. Or where i can get a mold to make them myself? Any info would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

Are you in the surfside area? At pier 30 they have a surf weight called the breakout weight.. It's the best spider weight I've ever used!! The the legs actually break bak wen u set the hook or a fish hits it an u place the legs bak in place wen you cast out again.. I love them because the wires don't constantly break wen you fold them back an forwards over and over.. They cost just as much as your normal spider weight.. $2-$4


----------



## way2slickrick (Oct 13, 2009)

Garzas23 said:


> Are you in the surfside area? At pier 30 they have a surf weight called the breakout weight.. It's the best spider weight I've ever used!! The the legs actually break bak wen u set the hook or a fish hits it an u place the legs bak in place wen you cast out again.. I love them because the wires don't constantly break wen you fold them back an forwards over and over.. They cost just as much as your normal spider weight.. $2-$4


Thanks for reminding me bro I should have mentioned what area I was in, I fish mostly galveston area and texas city. I've seen those breakout spider weights you are talking about and they are pretty cool, surfside is just a bit too far for me especiallly with these awesome gas prices. Ima check around online n see if I can find a website that carries these. Thanks.


----------



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

If u like them weights that bait shop has a website u can order them from.. pier30fish.com.. No problem bro


----------



## excop95 (Jan 16, 2010)

I think you mean Breakaway sinkers? Go to breakawayusa.com
Nick is down there in Corpus selling those and other cool things...


----------



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

those breakaways look cool but no the weights at pier 30 are called breakout sinkers.. they look a little alike but these cost less.. check it out on pier30fish.com


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

i use sockets as molds. i put premade wire legs out of the back of the socket, and loop out the top.


----------



## way2slickrick (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## atchison64 (Jun 5, 2008)

Went by pier 30 the other and to my suprise they are now longer selling bait or tackel. Pier 30 is only a bar now.


----------



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

i know that really sucks they had a great bait shop.. they still have a select few fishing items next door at their seafood shop like these breakout wieghts.. but they have a really nice bar to great people..


----------



## fireman23 (Aug 17, 2010)

yeah i talked them a while back when they were having there 50% off everything sell i picked up a couple cases of the breakout weights they said they are going to be building another building across the street soon for the bait and tackle shop cause the owner wanted to make that in to nothing but a bar and focus on that more then the bait shop lol cant wait till the bait shop opens up i love pier30


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

way2slickrick said:


> Anyone know where they sell spider weights the cheapest at? Not the ones they sell at academy with the wires coming out of the tope of the weight but the ones with the wires that come out the bottom. Spider weights are pretty pricey. Or where i can get a mold to make them myself? Any info would be appreciated thanks.


Get some thin wall 1" aluminum pipe. Broken lawn chair tubing works great. About 1" of pipe gives you a 5-6 oz weight. Bed it in some DRY sand. add copper and lead.


----------



## way2slickrick (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for the tip Jerry


----------



## long cast (Jun 16, 2010)

*surf weights*

I make a lot of weight out of stainless and copper tubing for sell let me know how many you need and the oz of the weight. Pm me if you need help


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*Spider Weights Cheapest????*

Look at all the bait houses as you get into Galveston.I have seen the stainless 8ox at smiitys and tuckkers and all between there.Back in the day when all I did was surf fish they were 1dollar each stainless 8oz .I stocked up and never needed anymore my friends thought I was crazy.I saw them at ftu for 4.95$.I have an 11 ft fenwick for trade for a trout rod n reel .


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

fish on tackle in baytown texas..... we have a few new designs coming out to that will work nicely


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

way2slickrick said:


> Anyone know where they sell spider weights the cheapest at? Not the ones they sell at academy with the wires coming out of the tope of the weight but the ones with the wires that come out the bottom. Spider weights are pretty pricey. Or where i can get a mold to make them myself? Any info would be appreciated thanks.


 For many years I hhave made my own. I take a dish pan,fll it with wet sand, smooth and pack it down,then take a piece of an old broom handle and poke it in the sand..deep depends on how heavy you want it....twist my wire and leave the spider wire sticking out...then melt and pour the cavity full of melted wheel weights...sometimes they aren't too pretty but they sure work...and cheap....


----------

